# does brad pitt actually have low set brows and hunter eyes



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

https://cdn.totalfratmove.com/wp-co...c6e53a5068133feb0b833c222f498035692.jpgdoesnt look like it in these tbh also mirrin that fucking hairline fuck cant wait to lower mines and narrow the temples also notice his nose is so strange i need rhino for that super chisled nose tip litteraly he has no skin droop at all also he looks like shit in these pics i found from late 80s wearing glasses wtf


----------



## needsolution (Mar 22, 2020)

Medium set brows and hooded eyes (no hunter)


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 22, 2020)

*No, he is a bugeyed incel*


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes but he has negatively tilted eyebrows


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> *No, he is a bugeyed incel*


i mog


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 22, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> i mog


even my feces mog Cuck Pitt


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> even my feces mog Cuck Pitt


over for him


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 22, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Medium set brows and hooded eyes (no hunter)


why no hunter?

is the lower eyelid too bad


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> why no hunter?
> 
> is the lower eyelid too bad


Is there surgery for more Hunter eyes


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 22, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Is there surgery for more Hunter eyes


yes

lower eyelid retraction for tightler lower eyelid

look at @Fuk threads he will get eye surgery i think


----------



## needsolution (Mar 22, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> why no hunter?
> 
> is the lower eyelid too bad


Hunter eyes = long horizontally, narrow vertically eyes with minimal or no UEE. 
Pitt's eyes are too small horizontally and not enough narrow vertically which makes them look roundish most time.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 22, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Hunter eyes = long horizontally, narrow vertically eyes with minimal or no UEE.
> Pitt's eyes are too small horizontally and not enough narrow vertically which makes them look roundish most time.


they don't have to be too long 

chico has hunter eyes and his pfl is average

it is about the vertically narrow part that makes hunter eyes

all models squint so that is why they all have hunter eyes

o pry looks shit without squinting 

gandy has roundish eyes without squinting


----------



## needsolution (Mar 22, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> they don't have to be too long
> 
> chico has hunter eyes and his pfl is average
> 
> ...


Average pfl is enough if lower eyelid is tight enough. Point is that Pitt has pfl of 26.5mm around so for him it will be hard to achieve this look.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 22, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Average pfl is enough if lower eyelid is tight enough. Point is that Pitt has pfl of 26.5mm around so for him it will be hard to achieve this look.


MY MEDIAL CANTHUS MOGS ATESH SALIH


----------



## needsolution (Mar 22, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> MY MEDIAL CANTHUS MOGS ATESH SALIH


Yeah but we were talking about Pitt bruh
Anyways hunter eyes are meme. I mean you can still look top tier without them. Pitt eye area even despite cuck eyebrows and lack of PFL are one of the best ones in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 22, 2020)

He does, but he's clearly a reddit user raising his eyebrows and opening the mouth


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah but we were talking about Pitt bruh
> Anyways hunter eyes are meme. I mean you can still look top tier without them. Pitt eye area even despite cuck eyebrows and lack of PFL are one of the best ones in my opinion.


I wonder if I can achieve his eye area


----------



## needsolution (Mar 22, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> I wonder if I can achieve his eye area


Idk may be something close. You would need his exact orbital bone structure + exact soft tissue placement.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Idk may be something close. You would need his exact orbital bone structure + exact soft tissue placement.


I will try


----------



## damnit (Mar 22, 2020)

No , his eyes are hooded, catty like , but not hunter like because of rounded brows


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 22, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> gandy has roundish eyes without squinting



I wouldn’t say roundish, but they are big (vertically wide) when he’s not squinting


----------



## garfyld (Mar 22, 2020)

IMO Pitt is upper normie and looks only good in certain angled pics.
Too many flaws. Compare him just with Miro Cech who is truly Chad but still to be lacks smth to be giagchad - low cheekbones and little too big lips
Ofc I'm talking about face because the frame is really good

BTW. Please post Gandy pics when he is not squinting


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 22, 2020)

pitt is the most succesful looksmaxer ever. He went from a 4 psl as a teen to a 7 psl as 40 year old man in troy (if we domt consider height, cuz he is a manlet). I wonder which surgeries he did apart from ear (which is confirmed). His nose and all his face structure changed dramatically.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> pitt is the most succesful looksmaxer ever. He went from a 4 psl as a teen to a 7 psl as 40 year old man in troy (if we domt consider height, cuz he is a manlet). I wonder which surgeries he did apart from ear (which is confirmed). His nose and all his face structure changed dramatically.


Lol at Calling him Manlet


garfyld said:


> IMO Pitt is upper normie and looks only good in certain angled pics.
> Too many flaws. Compare him just with Miro Cech who is truly Chad but still to be lacks smth to be giagchad - low cheekbones and little too big lips
> Ofc I'm talking about face because the frame is really good
> 
> BTW. Please post Gandy pics when he is not squinting


Big lips are good and he looked the best in 90s


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 22, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Lol at Calling him Manlet
> 
> Big lips are good and he looked the best in 90s


5'10 is manlet status here and in mars too.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 22, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> 5'10 is manlet status here and in mars too.


cope anytihng below 5'8 is manlet where i ive (south US)


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 23, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> cope anytihng below 5'8 is manlet where i ive (south US)


5'8 is tera manlet


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 23, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> 5'8 is tera manlet


No


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 23, 2020)

Never saw those pics with him in glasses, he never looked so bad and gay. Then he ascended at lightspeed and turned into gigachad.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *chico has hunter eyes *


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 23, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> No


Yes. Manlet.


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 23, 2020)

Op's writing and text structuring skills


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 23, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Never saw those pics with him in glasses, he never looked so bad and gay. Then he ascended at lightspeed and turned into gigachad.


ik its crazy


ablanc10 said:


> Yes. Manlet.


king at the broad average across the United States, the National Center for Health Statistics has reported that the average height for an adult male is 69.1 *inches* (175.4 centimeters), or roughly 5 *feet* 9 *inches*.Feb 3, 2020


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes he does


----------

